# Touchpad Faulty Screen



## Inky (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anybody had issues with a faulty screen? My first 32gb had a bubble right in the center about the size of a 5c coin and once I pressed on it it spread every which way (no, it wasn't the screen protector lol) so I quickly returned and exchanged for another. Luckily I live in a regional area and the fire sale wasn't as insane as some cities. Anyways, just yesterday a noticed a small bubble on this one. I squeezed the sides of the tab and it disappeared. It has made me very wary of excess pressure on the screen. Silly move by HP packaging it the way they did...the screen was basically protected by a thin sheet of cardboard. I'm guessing quite a few would have been damaged by over excited Harvey Norman casual staff


----------



## n64man (Jun 26, 2011)

Mine has a small bubble about an inch from the side of the screen. Best Buy where I got it doesn't have any more... so I have to either live with it or try and warranty thru HP. For the price I may deal with it.. as long as it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Inky (Aug 23, 2011)

have you tried squeezing (gently) the sides of tablet to 'pry' the screens apart? My next thought was a suction device (like car mount cradles) in gently pull the screen outwards.


----------



## n64man (Jun 26, 2011)

No I haven't tried anything really yet
. I'm worried about breaking it or making it worse and I can't get another one! Lol


----------



## cosmotherobot (Sep 3, 2011)

Just opened my 32GB and had the same problem, a quarter sized bubble in the center. I used the suction cup from my car GPS mount to easily pull the screen up and the bubble is completely gone. Thx Inky for the idea.


----------



## touchpadfan (Sep 4, 2011)

My Touchpad bubble was much bigger - like a little oil slick in the middle of the screen. Oddly, it disappeared after I reset and erased the machine. But it came back a week later. I have tired Inky's idea of the GPS suction cup and it worked! Perfectly! Big, big thanks Inky - I thought my Touchpad was spoilt and it's now as good as new.

Big thanks again.


----------



## Inky (Aug 23, 2011)

No worries  glad to be of some help!


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't say that I've seen this particular behavior...


----------



## Chilibball (Sep 7, 2011)

It's in the top right corner of my screen too. It's about a quarter inch big. When I squeeze the sides it goes away. I may have to try out the suction cup idea tomorrow in the am. Thanks


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Inky said:


> have you tried squeezing (gently) the sides of tablet to 'pry' the screens apart? My next thought was a suction device (like car mount cradles) in gently pull the screen outwards.


The suction cup idea worked great. I had a perfect oval right in the middle of my screen... completely gone now.


----------



## superkei (Sep 12, 2011)

hey guys, do you have something similar to this? i have tried the suction cup idea, it worked for first 2 minutes then came back again 










when screen is on, you can see the mark still:


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

I just had this 20 seconds ago and it scared the hell out of me!!!
weird thing is my touchpad has been in it's case all day. I tried the GPS car mount thing and it worked! removed the bubble from the center. what happened?!?!?!?! I dont understand!?

you dont think that just leaving the touchpad on it's back would do it..... do ya?

wtf?! it scared the hell out of me... especaillly since its almost impossible to get a new one.


----------



## Gedster31 (Sep 21, 2011)

cosmotherobot said:


> Just opened my 32GB and had the same problem, a quarter sized bubble in the center. I used the suction cup from my car GPS mount to easily pull the screen up and the bubble is completely gone. Thx Inky for the idea.


Do you mean you removed the entire screen? If so, how difficult is it to put back in. I ave a high corner and I feel forcing it in maybe an issue, especially since it is on the side that tends to crack. I'm thinking of pulling the glass completely out and then trying to reseat evenly. Do you think apply pressure to reseat and not trying to remove would be better?


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like the may be some curving of the screen to digitizer. The good news, if this problems comes up again and again, you can open the Touchpad to reseat the screen from the glass as the the process isn't that hard. (I have have personally done a complete teardown on the Touchpad. I will list post a link for the teardown. You will need to remove the screen and separate the glass and reseat then put screen back on.

*Link to fix your screen*

This should solve the problem in a permanent way.


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

what was strange was it only happened after I had my touchpad in its case. It fits snug but as far as I can tell there's no specific pressure on the center of the screen. I'm afraid to put it in the case now! The suction cup idea did work perfectly for me though.


----------

